# Smell The Air



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 17, 2022)

Was smoking last night with a guy.

He said the other day he was weed eating at a Cops house couple doors down. Said he kept smelling some good stuff at the Cops house, saying smelled good he wish he could have some. LOL 

Told no it was me. Told my wife the other day I step around the house and the smell hit me and wind being out of the South it was blowing right to the Cops house. He hasn't said anything. 

Got some Wedding Cake and Goralla Glue drying. Don't care I'm legal.


----------



## Casanova Frankenstein (Jun 17, 2022)

* heavy knock on door ….


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 18, 2022)

Dave's not here man!


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 18, 2022)

I can respect a cop that doesn't turn into Johnny Law at the first sniff of some weed.

Hell, maybe he enjoys it.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 18, 2022)

Um man that smells good. Wish I could hit that. Probably what he’s thinking. And he probably doesn’t want shit with the neighbors cop or not nobody wants to have problems with there neighbor.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 18, 2022)

Thing is there is State Police over there all the time. 

He watches me all the time. Couple years ago I was unloading my pickup on other side of the property. It was in a Box and he still knew what I had. 

He knows I'm legal so he don't say anything. 

Was at a Dinner with a Cop. He puts on a Coat that looked like his. Felt the pockets. This isn't my coat. Pockets were full. LOL


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 21, 2022)

Tried worrying about smell but it was a lost battle before I got started.


----------



## lilymia5 (Aug 30, 2022)

For many people, the smell of clean air is *the scent of the air outdoors after a thunderstorm*. And unfortunately, that smell is often ozone. While the outdoor scent after thunderstorms may seem “fresh,” ground-level ozone is a pollutant and a health hazard.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 30, 2022)

We have ozone generator where I work to create current in the water and clean it it stinks in that room when I have to work on shit and the ozone makes you kinda nauseous


----------



## lilymia5 (Aug 30, 2022)

All these scents may put you in the holiday spirit, but did you know the winter air has its own smell? Much like you can smell rain, also known as petrichor, *the cold air comes with its own set of smells*. Warm air and cold air both have molecules that move around in them that carry odor.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 30, 2022)

lilymia5 said:


> All these scents may put you in the holiday spirit, but did you know the winter air has its own smell? Much like you can smell rain, also known as petrichor, *the cold air comes with its own set of smells*. Warm air and cold air both have molecules that move around in them that carry odor.


I feel you. To me though---at least where i live, Winter just smells "dry & frozen" to me.


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 30, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> We have ozone generator where I work to create current in the water and clean it it stinks in that room when I have to work on shit and the ozone makes you kinda nauseous


Ozone will rot your lungs like breathing bleach. That's why you don't see those CleanAir ozone generators in restaurants and pubs any more. Worse than smoking cigarettes for the lungs.


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 30, 2022)

lilymia5 said:


> For many people, the smell of clean air is *the scent of the air outdoors after a thunderstorm*. And unfortunately, that smell is often ozone. While the outdoor scent after thunderstorms may seem “fresh,” ground-level ozone is a pollutant and a health hazard.


Not really enough ozone from lightning to be a problem. The most damaging ground level ozone is created by UV from the sun reacting with air pollution creating lots more ozone that damages crops and health.

If there were only some way to pump that crap up into the stratosphere where it could do some good. We're gonna need it.


----------



## lilymia5 (Sep 1, 2022)

this is my website for more information.








How To Get The Weed Smell Out Of The Apartment? 4 Easy Tips


If you are looking for ways on how to get the weed smell out of the room/apartment, you are at the right place!




smellproofguide.com


----------



## bk78 (Sep 11, 2022)

MAR1EY said:


> i NeD 2 $eLL iT..


Do you like blueberries?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Do you like blueberries?


----------



## bk78 (Sep 18, 2022)

marleygdope said:


>


New sock already?


----------



## StareCase (Sep 19, 2022)

lilymia5 said:


> ... Much like you can smell rain, also known as petrichor, *the cold air comes with its own set of smells ... *


Around these parts, that winter smell would be wood smoke. Most of the homes on the lane use their wood stoves and the majority of them start burning in mid-November and burn 24/7 through mid April. I love walking the little pooch during the winter months ...


----------

